# Goblintowne Party theme



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm planning a Halloween party in June. Originally, it was going to be a halfway to halloween party, but it just wouldn't workout that early. Anyway, my theme is Goblintowne. My inspiration for this theme came about after looking up information on Fairystone St. Park in VA. Around the property, there is a creek named Goblintown creek. In all the records, I find that the name goes back to at least the mid 1700's and I believe the settlers were German. I couldn't find any reference to why the creek or area had that name, and I haven't researched any further.

After coming upon that name I couldn't get it out of my mind. I like to make paper mache halloween decorations, like 'Rot's pumpkins. I've now decided that I must make at least two or three goblin creatures. In my imagination, these goblins come from the woods and are very primitive creatures. With that, I think they would be territorial, like pirates of the forest. I want the Goblintowne theme to be mostly outdoor, leading up to my house. Inside, will be typical halloween decor. So, concentrating on the outdoors, I'm trying to get a create a creepy atmospshere.

I have a fenced in front yard, with black metal fencing, a small fish pond with waterfall and a front porch. I also have a large upper yard, and long creepy driveway.

I would like to make some kind of banner or flag with Goblintowne on it. I would like to really incorporate rustic elements, like small stumps with carved out niches for tea lights to line the sidewalk. I've two columns by the front gate with nothing on top. What could go there?

My driveway is a long way from any electricity, so lighting is very minimal. Like tea lights (battery) minimal. You know how in pirate times, they would hang thieves to ward off pirates, well, I think my goblins would hang things in trees to ward off curious humans. What could I make to hang in the trees that could be seen on a driveway? I've got really tall white pines that line my driveway on each side. 

I know I'll come up with more ideas on my own, but anyone wants to add any ideas, you're very welcome.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW it already sounds wonderful HR! I love the idea of the tree stumps with lights. Remember that sometimes it's not WHAT you see that is scary - it's what MIGHT be there that drives a lot of us insane. The suggestion of things behind trees and rocks and stumps. A giant spider leg or two protruding from behind a rock/stump. Eyes from a dark place. Remember you can always use battery operated LED's in places where you can't get electricity to.

There will be LOTS of ideas on the forum and I have no doubt others will contribute suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How old/mature is the group you are expecting for the party?
Aiming at your specific crowd or demographic makes it easier to get the reactions you want if you plan it out for them.

How are you planning on producing/making the flag?
Would you want something done in English or in Goblin?

For the columns, how about a pair of goblinesqe/style gargoyles, maybe with each one holding either a torch or a lantern?
If you don't already have one, make a two piece gate, already opened of course, but with signs in Goblin and English for humans to beware, keep out, etc. posted on the open gates.

As far as stuff hanging from the trees, why limbs of course!. Not tree limbs but human limbs, as they are hanging out to dry. No matter what you hang, the closer to eye level the better, people tend to not look (very often) out of a 3-5 foot radius from their eyes/head level, so stuff getting hung up really high won't be seen.

I'd put pairs of glowing red, green, etc., eyes where they can be seen in dark nooks and crannies. You might look at "frog" lights made for bicycles, they*are failry bright, very*inexpensive, and small enough , not to mention water proof/resistant, to allow them to be put pretty much anywhere. I'd also*see if I could put speakers in various hidden spots to allow goblins to whisper, growl,etc. That kind of thing can really spook people.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey and welcome to the forum Handful! I love goblins and the whole thought of having a Halloween party in June...Wow! You are eclectic and fun! Can I see pictures of the columns? I was thinking sticks and vines in some sort of configuration that you could maybe hang paper lanterns from...like handmade paper lanterns, very rustic, or even "witch jars"...but I need more information. I love, love, love the idea of rustic and setting the scene and I am seeing things like twisting vines, mushrooms and Blairwitch type wood creations...there is so much possible with a woodland theme...Let me see your columns and then tell me more what you want to create...did you know you can carve butternut squash like pumpkins? And they seem more goblin friendly somehow and more rustic than pumpkins, or you can even use turnips..the original Jack 'O lantern that we all know and love...Pumpkin5


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

What everybody else has said, I agree with, looks like you've got everything under control,


----------

